# besoin d'aide hdmi audio hackintosh



## Nono31200 (22 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour je possède une carte mère z97x gaming 5 avec un processeur i5 4690k osx Yosemite est installé avec succès mais j'ai un problème je n'ai pas de son au niveau de l'hdmi sur la Tv je me sert de la carte graphique intégrer hd4600 svp j'ai besoin d'aide


----------



## polyzargone (23 Décembre 2014)

Tu utilises quoi pour l'audio ? VoodooHDA ou un AppleHDA patché ?


----------



## Nono31200 (23 Décembre 2014)

J'utilise sur multibeast realteck 1150 après je ne c'est plus comment mis prendre y a t'il autre chose à ajouter en plus pour avoir le son sur la Tv


----------



## polyzargone (23 Décembre 2014)

Il me semble qu'il faut rajouter HDAEnabler.kext ainsi que quelques options à org.chameleon.Boot.plist

Le plus simple serait de relancer MultiBeast et de réinstaller le pilote pour ALC1150. Il devrait te remettre tout ça dans l'ordre.


----------



## Nono31200 (23 Décembre 2014)

Ok merci mais je le trouve ou le hdaenabler.kext ? Excuse moi je suis totalement novice


----------



## polyzargone (23 Décembre 2014)

Pas de soucis 

En fait, HDAEnabler n'est pas un kext, je me suis planté , c'est une option qui est ajouté au fichier org.chameleon.Boot.plist (que tu trouveras dans le dossier Extra à la racine de ton disque dur).

Installe ce logiciel : http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/4067-chameleon-wizard/

Il te permet de voir ces fameuses options via une interface graphique. En cochant ALC1150 dans MultiBeast, il ajoutera ceci en plus d'installer le kext nécessaire :

HDAEnabler=Yes, HDEFLayoutID=01000000

Tu pourras vérifier que c'est bien le cas grâce à Chameleon Wizard.


----------



## Nono31200 (26 Décembre 2014)

Ok je teste ca lundi quand je revient de vacance je te tien au courant merci à toi


----------



## Nono31200 (8 Janvier 2015)

re bonjour donc j'ai fait ce que tu ma dit j'ai donc ces 2 ligne HDAEnabler=Yes, HDEFLayoutID=01000000 dans le dossier extra mais toujours pas de son sur la tv en hdmi cordialement


----------



## polyzargone (10 Janvier 2015)

Tu peux toujours essayer avec VoodooHDA pour voir &#8230;


----------



## Nono31200 (11 Janvier 2015)

Oui mais lequel ?


----------



## polyzargone (11 Janvier 2015)

2.8.7 ou 2.8.8
Il faudra peut-être en essayer plusieurs (sans remonter trop loin non plus  ) mais en principe, les versions récentes devraient le faire.


----------



## poussin69110 (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour

Je remonte le sujet car je suis dans la même galère que toi.
J'ai installé Yosemite sur ma config PC et moi non plus je n'arrive pas à exporter le son sur l'écran TV par le HDMI (les sorties audio Jack fonctionnent normalement).
J'ai un Core i3 4350 qui utilise aussi le HD Graphics 4600, monté sur une AsRock B85 Pro4.

Sur MultiBeast j'ai pourtant installé le driver adapté à ma MB : Realtek ALC892. Mais ça ne marche pas.

Le HDAEnabler vaut bien 'Yes', mais pour ma part le HDEF Layout ID vaut 3 par défaut et non 1.
Explications : http://www.tonymacx86.com/audio/131926-how-use-hdaenabler-module-chimera.html

J'ai essayé en mettant 01000000, 02000000 et 03000000 (par défaut), mais ça ne change rien.

Avec Multibeast, j'ai fini par installer le dernier driver VoodooHDA (v2.8.7), toujours rien, même en définissant bien la sortie HDMI dans les préférences Son.
Avec Chameleon Wizard, j'ai vu que HDA Enabler et HDEFLayoutID étaient décochés.
Je les ai cochés et j'ai mis 01000000 pour le HDEFLayoutID. J'ai aussi coché Enable HDMI Audio à tout hasard.
Toujours rien ...

J'ai mis un screenshot de mon fichier org.chameleon.Boot.plist au cas où.






Là je ne sais plus quoi faire ... 

Merci !


----------



## polyzargone (27 Septembre 2015)

Installe ceci (lis le fichier "Instructions" dans le .zip pour l'installation).

Par ailleurs, ce qui est important pour l'HDMI audio, c'est HDAU LayoutID. Le reste ne concerne que l'audio "normal".

Ça serait un peu trop long de t'expliquer tout çà en quelques lignes mais tu as des forums spécialisés pour ça . Il existe d'autres solutions plus "propres" pour avoir toutes les sorties audio reconnues nativement et sans risque de les voir sauter après chaque MÀJ d'OS X.

Mais en principe, le kext que je t'ai indiqué devrait déjà pouvoir activer l'HDMI audio simplement.

PS : ta version de Chameleon Wizard date un peu. La version 4.4.1 est plus à jour et plus complète .


----------

